# Gout and or Insulin issues



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone who suffers from either of these please let me know how you were diagnosed/ treated. Just trying to do some more research for myself.

Thanks.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I read today that stress and lack of sleep can raise levels.

Fasted 21 hours and had blood glucose of 91 with 100 being end of range. No glucose in urine.

Urine acidity is at bottom of range at 5 with range of 5-8.

Foot pain at joint of big toe on both feet.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

This is not something I'm even remotely knowledgeable about. Sorry I can't try to help.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

But thanks for commenting and bumping me


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Sleepylady. I posted these links http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=7005 on Allopurinol a gout medication. While I do not have gout my Doc has prescribed this gout medication for oxidated stress dealing with the autoimune thyroid. For me this medication has worked miracles. I sleep somewhat better and I feel it is solely responsible for making my eyes cold from GED in a hurry. With that said Elaine Moore has also positive references to the gout medication for autoimune thyroid issues. (Can't find that link at the moment. It does take 2 to 6 weeks to feel the effects. I would highly recommend talking to your doctor regarding prescription.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

I havnt had gout for a long time, but a couple of remedies I am aware of are Celery Seed extract a few times a day, or the juice of tart Cherries, 
And many people reduce their insulin with a couple of drops of cinnamon xtract in their tea or coffee in the evening.
Sorry I cant answer your question though.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you ladies.

I wish I could at least be diagnosed with SOMETHING!

I have so many symptoms and no answers that I am trying to diagnoae myself.
I will def keep all of that mind.


----------

